# Boots?



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Need a pair of new boots for bow hunting, back packing and hiking. Was thinking of Underarmour Uninsulated. Anyone have experience or recommend anything else?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I highly recommend the Merrell Perimeter. Great fit out of the box, GoreTex, light weight.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tDetail/Mens-Hiking-Boots/prod73266/cat101535


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm wearing the UA Speedfreeks right now. They took a couple hikes to break them in, but now they are the lightest and most comfortable boots I've ever worn. They feel like tennis shoes. I'm not sure how long they will hold up with all the foam and rubber they put in them, but so far so good.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

UA boots won't last more than a season unless you're hiking on a golf course. They are light and comfy but fall apart fast. Go with some Kenetrek's or Crispi's. You won't need another pair of boots for 5+ years.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lot's of good boots out there. What's your budget? That'll narrow it down.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Lot's of good boots out there. What's your budget? That'll narrow it down.


It has become painfully *-HELP!-* apparent that my hiking/hunting boots are "done" and I also need some decent replacements. What is something decent in the $200 range? Since I drew an 0-fer on hunting tags, I also have the liberty of waiting for sales, unless Goob invites me on another Uintas backpacking trip this fall  . Thoughts?


----------

